# Little lump in corner of eye



## SavannaSiara (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello,

So over the last few days I have noticed a slight reddish bump in the corner of Beauregardes left eye. I have been monitoring it and it isn't getting any worse and hasn't affected his mood, appetite etc.

I am hesitant to take him to the vet as it stresses him out so much. Have any of you seen this before?

Not sure if you can see it in the picture, it is quite small and sometimes it isn't noticeable.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I would recommend a vet have a look at it, I can see the area you mean. It may be something simple but on the other hand it may need treatment to heal or not cause him any concern.:violet:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would start by rinsing his eye out a couple of times a day with a sterile saline solution you purchase at your pharmacy. 
If it doesn't look any better in about 3 or 4 days, then I would suggest taking him to an Avian Vet.

Best wishes and please be sure to update us on Beauregarde's condition.*


----------

